# Van window security



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sure many of you have rear window security screens. There is one huge issue with these screens they are useless! My partner had his van broken into and all they did was bust out the glass and pull up the door lock plunger. I really never realized that is all that needs to be done to open your back door. Do they make something that may cover the plunger? I was thinking maybe fabricating a piece of steel and attaching it to the screen to prevent this from happening. Maybe someone has a suggestion besides putting a lock.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You can completely remove the plunger from the latch mechanism.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I have painted the cargo windows gloss black* so you can't see what is inside. No need asking for it with a bunch of tools in plain site.



*Painted the inside of the glass, on the outside it looks like limo-black tint, it looked good with the white van.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> You can completely remove the plunger from the latch mechanism.


Never thought of that  I'll take a look later


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Puck locks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

When I installed my grills, I removed the knob and cut the rod off.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

480sparky said:


> When I installed my grills, I removed the knob and cut the rod off.


So how do you open the door up now?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> So how do you open the door up now?



With the handle.


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

480sparky said:


> With the handle.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

The company I work for, their vans get broken into all the time. They have the door plungers removed, but people still bust the windows and cut away the metal bars in order to try to "hook" copper wire through the window cutouts.

Rediculous but true.

I think the best investment is getting solid doors from the scrapyard, but of course, they'll be prying the doors open then.

Also, careful how much you remove. You don't want to get locked in your van if the wind blows the door shut hahahaha.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

What different worlds we inhabit, I never lock my van and the keys are in the ignition most of the time.


----------



## DiegoXJ (Jul 29, 2010)

My take home vehicle has that grid, and some good relective tint. Also puck lock on rear and side door. Seems pretty secure. Just remeber to secure your cab / storage are so people cant get in from the front.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> What different worlds we inhabit, I never lock my van and the keys are in the ignition most of the time.



Yeah, well, most crooks are too lazy to trek 50 miles across the frozen tundra to break into a van for some drug money. :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not too sure about those puck locks: acting like your truck is fort knox seems to send the idea that you really do have some expensive sh*t inside, and thus making you more likely to get broke into...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> I'm not too sure about those puck locks: acting like your truck is fort knox seems to send the idea that you really do have some expensive sh*t inside, and thus making you more likely to get broke into...



Thus making it that much harder to get in to. There's no way to keep everyone out all the time. A determined thief will find a way. Making it harder just keeps out the riff-raff crooks.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I have painted the cargo windows gloss black* so you can't see what is inside. No need asking for it with a bunch of tools in plain site.
> 
> 
> 
> *Painted the inside of the glass, on the outside it looks like limo-black tint, it looked good with the white van.


Bob, That is the most Ghetto thing I have ever heard. I like it!! 
I tinted my windows. lol
BTW, my truck has narrow vertical openings with expanded metal inside the back windows which isnt easy to cut with hand tools.

I think that if I were to ever but a regular work van again, I would go with solid doors.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Thus making it that much harder to get in to. There's no way to keep everyone out all the time. A determined thief will find a way. Making it harder just keeps out the riff-raff crooks.


A battery drill with a 1" holesaw will get you in..:whistling2:


----------

